# stick your hand in the bowl



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Howdy

I was trying to remember all of the different types of foods you can stick your hands in and think they are body parts. Its been a long time since I am no longer a kid and my memory is not what it used to be. I seem to think that peeled grapes were passed off as eyeballs. This would be something where you cant see what you are sticking your hand in.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't they use spaghetti as brains or as guts?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, cooked pasta for guts is a classic. Here are more ideas: olives as eye balls, cooked spaghetti intestines, a head of cauliflower for the brain, a peeled tomato for the heart, a slice of gelatin for the liver, carrots/celery/pretzel rods for bones, and candy corn teeth.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

and dried peaches for ears


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

I've never tried this particular one but have always wondered how it would work. If the "victims" were blindfolded, what if you stuck their moistened hand in a bowl filled with "Pop Rocks" popping candies and told them they were bugs or "Ancient Flesh-Eating Scarab Beetles"? The Pop-Rocks would actually stick to their hand and start crackling and popping. Just a thought.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Howdy and thanks for all the comments!
I am helping a lady set this up for an Halloween event and she wanted to know what to call it. I was thinking we would set up the different bowls of food behind a panel with an opening they stick their hands in. Above the opening would be a description "eye" "ears" so forth. So what would you call this type of thing if you were going to list it?

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Kreepy Kitchen?

Freaky Finger Foods?

Ghoulish Goodies?

Those are bad - now I'm ashamed of myself:googly:


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

no those are great for kids


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I did this one year. I based on something my older siblings and cousin did to me one October when I was, oh, maybe 7 or 8.
They told the story of a hobo who gotten his boot lace caught in the railroad track, and along came the train... this was all that was left of him. There might have been more backstory and a better reason to examine the guts, but I don't remember that clearly.

I recreated it on my second Halloween party: my wife and I had just moved into our own house, so it was pretty empty. I set up the attic (which is full size but unfinished) with a table, chair, and a hand of glory to light things up.
I took the party guests one by one up the stairs, blindfolded them once they sat down, and broke out the guts (which had been hidden from view).
I also had a tape recorder with a looped tape I'd created, a train coming head on followed by a scream, I'd play that at the conclusion of my story, and then have them examine the "guts". 

It went okay, but the thing that created the biggest buzz was that I didn't allow any of the guests to tell anyone what happened up there, so the tension among those waiting really built as I took up each guest one by one.
In retrospect though, the whole hobo/train thing seems kinda stupid...
There needs to be a more logical reason to get people to shove their hands in a bowl, I think..like maybe having them search for something ?...for a prize maybe?
Maybe the guy was shot, but you don't know where, so they go through his brain (have the eyes still attached.. lol), his intestines, his liver, his heart.. maybe his leg muscle.. looking to find the bullet. Of course, you plant the bullet for one lucky patron perhaps based on a door prize thingy or something.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> The Kreepy Kitchen?
> 
> Freaky Finger Foods?
> 
> ...


Roxy, go stand in the corner.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I always found that Lychees were the best for eyeballs and if it is an adult game, put a dried Kabanos or Chorizo sausage in as well.

As far as guts are concerned, use one of those cheap home sausage kits to fill a skin with sausage mix (or porridge if you want to avoid potential health hazards).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...put a dried Kabanos or Chorizo sausage in as well."
Sausages are not scary.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> "...put a dried Kabanos or Chorizo sausage in as well."
> Sausages are not scary.


Depends on what they think the sausage is!


----------

